# Shrimp & Scallop Scampi Fettuccine



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2008)

[video=youtube;28vfDjthFJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28vfDjthFJQ[/video]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 13, 2008)

Is this barrage of posts a hint that you're hungry, John?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2008)

> Is this barrage of posts a hint that you're hungry, John?
> __________________



 


Yes, most indeed hungry! 

I'm having some friends over tonight and want to get some ideas for dinner.


----------

